# Wyndham Plus Master Weeks in new RCI site



## Nolathyme (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a week labeled "Club Wyndham Plus Master Weeks" available for deposit.
I have 77K points - the week is listed as a studio.
Can someone fill us in after they have cracked the code?


----------



## learnalot (Oct 17, 2011)

swj said:


> I have a week labeled "Club Wyndham Plus Master Weeks" available for deposit.
> I have 77K points - the week is listed as a studio.
> Can someone fill us in after they have cracked the code?



Can you please clarify whether this was a deposit made under the old or new points grid?  It will help decipher what you're seeing.  Without much information to go on, I would think that this might be a Red Studio deposit made under the old grid.  Are you seeing this through the Wyndham portal into RCI or through a direct RCI log-in?

p.s. - This post probably really belongs in the Wyndham forum more than the RCI forum.


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 18, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Can you please clarify whether this was a deposit made under the old or new points grid?  It will help decipher what you're seeing.  Without much information to go on, I would think that this might be a Red Studio deposit made under the old grid.  Are you seeing this through the Wyndham portal into RCI or through a direct RCI log-in?
> 
> p.s. - This post probably really belongs in the Wyndham forum more than the RCI forum.



I see the same thing...and I had no deposits at all prior to the enhancements. And this is not thru the Wyndham portal.  I see the following two entries for each year 2011-2013.

*Resort Name* 
CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS *MASTER (Wks) (#2759)
Unit: -    BR(s): 1    Max Occ / Privacy: 4 / 4 
Interval / Year: -  /  2011 
Travel Window: -

CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS + (#9900)
Unit: -    BR(s): 1    Max Occ / Privacy: 4 / 4 
Interval / Year: -  /  2011 
Travel Window: -
​
I haven't tried clicking the "Deposit Now" button because I don't want to deposit my Wyndham points.  

Has anyone used this?  How is it different from depositing via the Wyndham portal?


----------



## riperoo (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep, me too, wondering what this was also.


----------



## learnalot (Oct 19, 2011)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I see the same thing...and I had no deposits at all prior to the enhancements. And this is not thru the Wyndham portal.  I see the following two entries for each year 2011-2013.
> 
> *Resort Name*
> CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS *MASTER (Wks) (#2759)
> ...



Juanita,

You said you didn't have any deposits under the old grid.  Have you made deposits since the new grid took effect or not?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 19, 2011)

I see the same thing but three times (I own 4 converted weeks) when I click on the deposit now button, it brings up a form that calls for the week that I want to deposit (but not the resort)

I think this is something that is supposed to operate in the background when we use the Wyndham RCI portal, and they screwed it up when they were working on the website


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 20, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Juanita,
> 
> You said you didn't have any deposits under the old grid.  Have you made deposits since the new grid took effect or not?



No I have not made any.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 20, 2011)

I own a Fairfield fixed week that was converted to points, and I don't see this in my RCI account


----------



## learnalot (Oct 20, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> I own a Fairfield fixed week that was converted to points, and I don't see this in my RCI account



Are you looking in the Wyndham-RCI portal or through a direct sign-in to RCI?


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

Made me wonder if we could reserve Wundham weeks and then deposit them?


----------



## bnoble (Oct 20, 2011)

I very much doubt it.  Wyndham almost certainly will not approve the deposits.


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 20, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Are you looking in the Wyndham-RCI portal or through a direct sign-in to RCI?



I'm looking in the direct RCI log-in (not the Wyndham Portal)

As always, I can see my non-Wyndham fixed weeks


----------



## Nolathyme (Nov 20, 2011)

I still see my Wyndham points weeks listed under the deposit tab on the RCI site. 

Does anyone know what the value of these weeks are ?


----------



## learnalot (Nov 20, 2011)

swj said:


> I still see my Wyndham points weeks listed under the deposit tab on the RCI site.
> 
> Does anyone know what the value of these weeks are ?



Your question is a bit unclear.  Are you referring to deposits you made under the old (28k) grid before they rolled out the new portal?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 20, 2011)

I see this in my old free Wyndham weeks account not thru the portal.
*
CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS *MASTER (Wks) (#2759) 
Unit: -    BR(s): 2    Max Occ / Privacy: 6 / 6 
Interval / Year: -  /  2011 
Travel Window: -  -  Deposit Calculator   Please contact a Vacation Guide at 1-800-338-7777 to Deposit.  

US and Canada Points Owner - 6 (#9080) 
Unit: -    BR(s): 1    Max Occ / Privacy: 4 / 4 
Interval / Year: -  /  2011 
Travel Window: -  -  Deposit Calculator   Please contact a Vacation Guide at 1-800-338-7777 to Deposit.  *It's also there for 2012 and 2013.

When I hit the tab for weeks I've already deposited I get this message:
_Weeks You've Already Deposited 
You do not have any deposited weeks.  
_ 

I did two deposits before the change to RCI deposits started and have already traveled on one of them but the other isn't a travel date til March 2013.  I hope my week didn't disappear.  :annoyed:


----------



## lawgs (Nov 21, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I see this in my old free Wyndham weeks account not thru the portal.
> *
> CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS *MASTER (Wks) (#2759)
> Unit: -    BR(s): 2    Max Occ / Privacy: 6 / 6
> ...



we have the same 9080 in our weeks account....tech support says we are not suppost to see this, it is just to "flag" us as also being points owners...thus, as someone suggested it is something RCI has added to help them in the background....

on the other hand it took me over 30 minutes to get the "VC/Tech" on the line....i suggested they put in the comments section on that particular week....this is a position holder RCI uses to designate points ownership as opposed to the current text which asks you to call a vacation guide at the 800 number....

once on the 800 number....so many hoops to jump through....press this press that etc etc....no wonder the long hold time

enhancement with RCI usually means they are going backwards with regards to "customer service", at least that is our experience


----------

